# best way to keep minnows, long term



## Norm70

what is the best way to keep some minnows long term. I am sick of buying minnows at 3 dollars a scoop every weekend. i have already got a 7 gallon tub with a 12v arearator in the basement.

what do they eat? how do you get them to reproduce??? do you have to clean out the tub or is there a better way of doing it.

not trying to sell them just trying to save a buck.


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive

i keep mine by keeping them in my bait bucket. the one that is isulated. and just changing the water 2 times a day and they stay fine. i dont feed them at all. u need to keep them in cold water so i have my bucket sit outside. if u use that air pump u should be would only have to change it once a day. this is wat works for me have kept a match of minnows since december cause in ice fishing i dont go through them that often. good luck with it. keeping them though is a good way to cut down on some of ur fishing money.


----------



## ndgooseslayer

The single biggest success I've found to keeping minnows alive long term is to maintain a steady flow of incoming fresh water. I used to have problems keeping large amounts of minnows alive long term. They would be good for a few weeks then would all die in a few days. I'm not sure if the water just got too polluted or if they ran out of O2. I ended up getting a small (50 gallon maybe?) livestock tank that had a small overflow tube on the side. I had it plumbed so that I could circulate a few gallons of fresh water every day and all of a sudden my problems were solved.


----------



## Sask hunter

my grandpa caught 3 out of a creek and fed them goldfish flakes and they survived about half a year


----------



## chris lillehoff

My buddy has a shiner in his fish tank that has been coexisting with tropical fish for the better part of a year. AGGRESSIVE!


----------



## Plainsman

A ten gallon aquarium will cost you less than $20 to set up. You should be able to keep a hundred minnows for six months for a couple of dollars of filter media and goldfish flakes.

I have a 150 gallon stock tank in my heated shop. I have one filter in it. I have changed water once in the past four months. I have 100 Koi in that tank. Six of them are between five and ten pounds one is between 10 and 12 lbs.


----------

